# Paint Curbs



## thefarmer4 (Mar 27, 2000)

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to get my foot in the door of some local gas stations. They have white painted curbs around the pumps and biuldings. Around the building they want the old piant taken off and new base applied. Paint will be supplied by them.

What I need to know is a time estimate per linear foot to paint curbs (about 5" tall) and how long it would take to take the old paint off.

I have never done this and I don't even know what kind of brush or roller to use.

If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

It seems a better place for this thread here than in the Landscaping forum


----------



## Larrytow (Dec 30, 2000)

Hi Farmer, I owned a gas station for too many years ( glad I got out! )and have painted my curbs every 2 years. It dosent take all that much time to do it, about 45min for an average pump island. The paint they supply will be very good at hiding and covering. It's not required to get all the old paint off; just the loose stuff. I did it with the pressure washer then let it dry good then paint right over whats left. To apply the paint, a 4" brush works better than a roller because of the uneven surface. Slower, but one coat and your done. Have no idea what you should charge for this service; I always had my parttime night guys do it.

Under no circumstances should you let them talk you into painting the tops of the islands. It gets too slippery when wet or gas gets spilled on it. Companies have been sued on account of this. You dont need that hassle!

Good Luck, Regards, Larry


----------

